# Talking to the landlord



## little mouse (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello 

I'm now to the wind power scene, I rent a house and I was wondering how to talk to my land lord about connecting my wind powered generator to the electrical panel to power everything in the house?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck with that idea.
I know I'd never go along with it on any of my rentals.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

little mouse said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm now to the wind power scene, I rent a house and I was wondering how to talk to my land lord about connecting *my wind powered generator to the electrical panel to power everything in the house?*


Ayuh,... How big is it,..??

How many watts,..??

At what voltage,..??


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How persuasive are you?

I would not want a tenant changing a light switch----but if you are a good salesman---who knows?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Post a photo. 

Do you carry this around with you and use it whereever you live next?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Good luck with that idea.
> I know I'd never go along with it on any of my rentals.


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wind is highly variable, so the way that normally works is that the wind turbine does not power your house directly, it runs through your meter and back to the grid. If the wind is blowing, you will be using that much less electricity from the grid. If your turbine is big enough and the wind is blowing hard enough, your electricity meter will spin backwards and the power company will send you a check rather than a bill. In wind turbines, bigger is better and more efficient. Also the turbine should be 20-30 feet higher than nearby trees, buildings, etc. If you are in the city, that alone explains why you don't see any other turbines. Its a rather expensive proposition to put up a wind turbine. You need to talk to the power company of course, to see if you are even allowed to hook up to your panel. Then again, they might even be offering incentives to do this. Very large turbines often are cost competative with competing power. Smaller turbines are not likely competative. I assume you are going to be suggesting that your landlord foot the bill for erecting the tower and having it electrically connected. As other have suggested - good luck. But you should at least be checking out the requirements from the power company, and what the costs would be to erect the tower and do the hook-ups. If you can accurately determine the costs, and show him what the payback period will be on his investment, he may be interested.


----------



## Metro (Mar 28, 2013)

little mouse said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm now to the wind power scene, I rent a house and I was wondering how to talk to my land lord about connecting my wind powered generator to the electrical panel to power everything in the house?


Very carefully. If I were you I would be more interested in buying my own home first, and then get concerned about green energy later on.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

I don’t think any landlord would allow you to use green energy in his property.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

henrylarry6 said:


> I don’t think any landlord would allow you to use green energy in his property.


Why not?

If the install were non-obtrusive or destructive, what would be the reasoning?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Are you proposing to do this work yourself, or hire an electrician? If I were a landlord, I wouldn't want anyone but a licensed electrician working on anything electrical. I certainly wouldn't let a renter play with the wiring.

And it may be illegal. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but don't many places restrict electrical work to either the homeowner working on his/her own home or a licensed electrician?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry guys...but I smell troll......

There are several wind power forums out there....and he comes here to ask how to talk to a landlord? 

No location....and unless he is renting that house out in the country.....I really doubt local codes are going to let him erect a decent size windmill that can power his house.

With that said....I'm a big fan of wind power (pun intended). I always enjoy looking at the windmill farms as I drive out by Edwards AFB or Palm Springs.

But in the back yard? I don't think so....at least not in your average neighborhood.

Lacking pics and more details....he is a troll


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Henrylarry6 has been commenting on old dead posts all morning.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

djlandkpl said:


> Henrylarry6 has been commenting on old dead posts all morning.


Dam....gotta look at those dates....


----------

